# What a night.



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

I was in the tree stand at a 5:00 p.m. on Sunday, it was warm, but i was in thick cover, with large oak trees surrounding me and keeping the warm sun from beating down on me. I was in the stand no longer then 20 minutes when a doe and fawn pranced by, broadside at 15 yards. I had an extra doe tag in my pocket, but with the heat I deemed it useless, because i was after that early season buck in velvet. After the 2 doe walked by and disappeared, it took about 2 more hours before I saw any deer again. I kept busy by watching a fox play underneath my treestand. It almost seemed like the fox new i was there, but just wanted to entertain me. Right at sunset another doe and fawn walked by, almost taking the same route as the deer before. It was a couple minutes before shooting hours expired, and I Figured I would head back to the truck and maybe see a buck on the walk back. I had to cross through cattails and a slough on the way back, and as I got closer to the truck I noticed a group of deer not 10 yards away from my vehicle. It was getting dark out, but i still had enough light to make out a pair of antlers. I got on my knees and crawled towards the deer. I knew i wouldn't have much time, but I still tried to put on the best stalk I could. I was approximatley 45 yards from the group, when they began to snort. They must have heard me rustling through the grass, but they didnt see me, or know where the sound came from and took off running, running right for me. I was tucked down in the grass and brush. I raised my bow and took sight at the only buck in the group. It was a 3x3 in velvet, but a real wide 3x3. My goal this year was to take a buck in velvet. I was tempted to let the arrow fly, knew there were plenty of bigger bucks out there, and let this one live another day, and hopefully another year. Maybe I'll catch up to him again next year. 
All I know is that it doesnt matter if its a doe or the biggest buck I've ever seen, anytime a deer comes into shooting distance, my heart gets a pumping. And thats the best feeling in the world


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Very Cool, Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice story, I see you are from Northwood..... do you do any waterfowl hunting???

Might have to get together sometime and hit the fields!!!

Thanks,
Van Wey


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent writing and great read, I love hearing the details !!!


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh I sure do waterfowl hunt. I just got myself a Choc. Lab back in may and hopepully will get her out sometime this fall.. jumpin into sloughs and tails. Can't Wait. That'd be fun. Always looking for fellow hunters in the area to share the times and fun with.


----------

